# Sharp, stabbing pain in lower right abdomen



## homestar (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello,

I was diagnosed with IBS several years ago while going through major, stressful life changes. For the past year I've had the symptoms under control, mainly by drinking Metamucil every day at the same time and by following a predictable eating schedule. I've found that alcohol, while it does bother me a little sometimes, can still be a part of my life. I've noticed also that regular exercise helps control the symptoms.

For some background, my dad has Crohn's disease and was diagnosed with diverticulitis at one point. His Crohn's is pretty bad, and he manages it with Lialda and antibiotics. Also, I had my appendix removed three years ago.

I've noticed since my diagnosis a sharp pain in the lower right side of my abdomen. It has usually occured with an IBS-D flare-up. Sometimes, though, when I was perfectly fine, if I moved a certain way, I felt pain in that exact spot. It was as if there was something there even when my digestion was pretty normal and I had no diarrhea or pain.

So, two weeks ago I went on vacation for a week and ended up drinking a lot of alcohol and not taking Metamucil daily. I knew there would be consequences, but I wasn't prepared for the constant, sharp, stabbing pain in my lower right abdomen. The pain has been there for about two weeks now, never going away. I had diarrhea initially with it, but since being on a normal schedule for this past week, the diarrhea has largely abated. The pain is gradually becoming less, but it's still there, which makes me nervous.

I'm going to see a new gastroenterologist next week before I'm out of the country for almost two weeks. I don't know what she'll be able to do immediately, but I want a colonoscopy when I get back to the US. I'm worried that this is Crohn's inflammation and not just IBS. It took four colonoscopies before my dad was diagnosed, because the inflammation was further along the intestine than they normally go.

Has anyone else experienced sharp pain like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

You may want to get your Vitamin D levels checked as well. One of the many roles of vitamin D is in modulating the immune system and low vitamin D levels have been associated with various autoimmune conditions, such as Crohn's; low vitamin D is also commonly associated with pain. Optimal blood levels of vitamin D for most people are in the 50-60 ng/ml range (some labs will claim that 30 ng/ml is adequate, but more and more findings suggest that levels should be at least 50 for most).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can cause a wide range of pains. I had some sharp ones. Are you having any other symptoms like unexplainable weight loss? The doc can probably do some blood tests to see if your inflammation markers are up.

I had all over achiness, crampy pain and sharp stabbing pains.


----------



## homestar (Jul 12, 2013)

Mandynic said:


> You may want to get your Vitamin D levels checked as well. One of the many roles of vitamin D is in modulating the immune system and low vitamin D levels have been associated with various autoimmune conditions, such as Crohn's; low vitamin D is also commonly associated with pain. Optimal blood levels of vitamin D for most people are in the 50-60 ng/ml range (some labs will claim that 30 ng/ml is adequate, but more and more findings suggest that levels should be at least 50 for most).


Thank you for the advice! I just remembered that my dad does take Vitamin D every day, as recommended by his doctor. I'll ask my doctor about this.


----------



## homestar (Jul 12, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS can cause a wide range of pains. I had some sharp ones. Are you having any other symptoms like unexplainable weight loss? The doc can probably do some blood tests to see if your inflammation markers are up.
> 
> I had all over achiness, crampy pain and sharp stabbing pains.


Other than this issue, I feel perfectly healthy. No weight loss or anything of that nature. Blood tests in the past have always been normal, which is why I haven't had a colonoscopy yet. My previous doctors didn't think it was necessary, but I'm willing to go for it this time.

Thanks for your response! It's good to know my pain isn't too abnormal.


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

homestar said:


> Thank you for the advice! I just remembered that my dad does take Vitamin D every day, as recommended by his doctor. I'll ask my doctor about this.


If you do start taking Vitamin D supplements, make sure they're in the form of D3 (not D2) - D3 is better absorbed.


----------



## Bet Sobon (Jul 2, 2013)

Appendicitis?


----------



## athomeagain (Oct 14, 2011)

I get a very sharp stabbing pain in my left side, just inside my hip bone. It's always in the same spot and happens just before I get loose stools or diarrhea. My GI doctor told me that likely there is more of "sharp turn" in my intestinal tract at that spot and when I start having problems that spot acts up so to speak. I am female and since we have sharper turns in our digestive tract than men do, theirs are more curved apparently, this is more common in women to have this type of pain. I take a low dose of Noritriptyline (Pamelor) 10-20 mg every night. It's an antidepressant but at low doses like that it's not for depression but for calming nerves in digestive tract to minimize pain. It has helped my daily quality of life immensely!!! I've suffered from this problem for 18 years too. I also recently started acupuncture and I can't believe how much better I feel. Honestly, I wish I would have done that YEARS ago. It has made a huge difference as well.


----------

